# FreeBSD 8.0 - aac0: Not enough contiguous memory available.



## Ikinoki (Jan 2, 2010)

Recently I've upgraded a Sun Fire x4150 system from FreeBSD 7.2-Stable to FreeBSD 8.0-Stable, everything runs fine, except I started getting the "aac0: Not enough contiguous memory available" message, flooding my dmesg.
my settings are

loader.conf

```
net.inet.tcp.syncache.hashsize=1024
net.inet.tcp.syncache.bucketlimit=100
kern.ipc.nsfbufs=10240
net.inet.tcp.tcbhashsize=4096
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys=1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets=128
kern.maxusers=4096
kern.hz=1000
kern.maxfiles=20000000
accf_data_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"
kern.maxfilesperproc=6553600
kern.maxvnodes=3200000
net.inet.tcp.syncache.hashsize=65536
```
sysctl.conf

```
net.inet.ip.fastforwarding=0
kern.ipc.maxsockets=20000000
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=200480000
net.inet.ip.intr_queue_maxlen=65536
net.route.netisr_maxqlen=8192
net.inet.ip.random_id=1
dev.em.0.rx_processing_limit=-1
dev.em.0.rx_int_delay=0
dev.em.0.tx_int_delay=0
dev.em.0.rx_abs_int_delay=0
dev.em.0.tx_abs_int_delay=0
dev.em.1.rx_processing_limit=-1
dev.em.1.rx_int_delay=0
dev.em.1.tx_int_delay=0
dev.em.1.rx_abs_int_delay=0
dev.em.1.tx_abs_int_delay=0
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=67108864
kern.ipc.somaxconn=65535
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys=1
net.inet.ip.portrange.first=1024
net.inet.ip.portrange.last=65535
net.inet.ip.portrange.randomized=1
net.inet.tcp.blackhole=2
net.inet.udp.blackhole=1
net.inet.tcp.msl=15000
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=65536
net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max=1048576
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets=8192
net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=1
net.inet.tcp.delacktime=100
net.inet.tcp.fast_finwait2_recycle=1 
net.inet.tcp.maxtcptw=40960
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait=1
```


```
dev.aac.0.%desc: SG-XPCIESAS-R-IN
dev.aac.0.%driver: aac
dev.aac.0.%location: slot=0 function=0
dev.aac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x9005 device=0x0285 subvendor=0x108e subdevice=0x0286 class=0x010400
dev.aac.0.%parent: pci7
dev.aacp.0.%desc: SCSI Passthrough Bus
dev.aacp.0.%driver: aacp
dev.aacp.0.%parent: aac0
dev.aacp.1.%desc: SCSI Passthrough Bus
dev.aacp.1.%driver: aacp
dev.aacp.1.%parent: aac0
dev.aacp.2.%desc: SCSI Passthrough Bus
dev.aacp.2.%driver: aacp
dev.aacp.2.%parent: aac0
dev.aacd.0.%desc: Volume
dev.aacd.0.%driver: aacd
dev.aacd.0.%parent: aac0
dev.aacd.1.%desc: RAID 0 (Stripe)
dev.aacd.1.%driver: aacd
dev.aacd.1.%parent: aac0
dev.aacd.2.%desc: Volume
dev.aacd.2.%driver: aacd
dev.aacd.2.%parent: aac0
```

P.S.: happy new year!


----------

